

On (Log-Normal? Lévy?) Distribution of Wealth - enmaku
http://enmaku.wordpress.com/2011/11/28/on-log-normal-levy-distributions-of-wealth/

======
enmaku
InB4 the snark: For the record, I'm familiar with the correct-in-economics-
class answer of "Pareto distribution" and I'm also aware that Pareto and
lognormal are largely interchangeable for economics purposes.

